# Reptile Safe Wood Sealer



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

I need to make the wooden waterproof, is there anything I can use that won't harm a tortoise and will stop the wood from rotting? 
Thanks


----------



## Bowells (Dec 12, 2013)

Aquarium sealant


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

Bowells said:


> Aquarium sealant


Any specific brand? So if I just put it on the wood and spread it out? Thankyou


----------



## Lloydyboy90 (Sep 19, 2013)

Ha6 RTV - Ha6 RTV - HA6 RTV Marine Silicone Sealant Aquarium Safe Fish Water Tank Adhesive Gaskets | eBay

This stuff is good and it's cheap, make sure you do it outside or in a room with the windows wide open because it stinks! If you don't do eBay Amazon sell it as well


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

What kind of tortoise is it? If it's one that would be living on a soil substrate, it's generally advised to seal it as much as possible. Putting aquarium sealant around the joins of the vivarium and then coating the inside with something like yacht varnish or pond paint is what most people find work best. I think yacht varnish is the norm, and can be bought pretty much anywhere


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

If this is for when building a tortoise table instead of sealants, just line the table with thick polythene/plastic/pond liner. Obviously you will have to do the inside corners neatly and make sure it comes up above the level of the topsoil. The natural weight of the topsoil will help to hold it in place.

You will need a depth of several inches (and it is heavy). A very good alternative is Kokosnot from Ikea - have a look on their website. We now use this.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Nicquita said:


> What kind of tortoise is it? If it's one that would be living on a soil substrate, it's generally advised to seal it as much as possible. Putting aquarium sealant around the joins of the vivarium and then coating the inside with something like yacht varnish or pond paint is what most people find work best. I think yacht varnish is the norm, and can be bought pretty much anywhere


Subject to species, a vivarium is not the best indoor housing for a tortoise.


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

Stephen P said:


> Subject to species, a vivarium is not the best indoor housing for a tortoise.


I'm well aware of that, too. But it's better to state that after finding out the species than assume the OP is doing wrong  If that's the case, they can be advised appropriately afterwards, as a lot of people 'adapt' vivariums rather than getting rid entirely


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Its a Hermann so definitely not a vivarium - lots of advice is being given in a thread in the main Shelled section.

It really is better to build your own table, plus a lot cheaper :2thumb:


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome  As long as she's being pointed in the right direction.

I personally prefer tortoise tables. I wish you could keep everything in them xD


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm looking at tortoise tables just needed to know how to stop it from rotting  
Thankyou everyone for your replies


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

Have you looked into pond liner? I imagine that would work best for a tortoise table


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

Nicquita said:


> Have you looked into pond liner? I imagine that would work best for a tortoise table


Nope but I am going to, I have a while to sort it out. Dont want to rush anything so research, research, research until I find the perfect housing


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Nope but I am going to, I have a while to sort it out. Dont want to rush anything so research, research, research until I find the perfect housing


I know that feeling  Good luck with it. I'd love a tortoise, they're gorgeous little guys :flrt:


----------



## ditzyangeluk (May 24, 2014)

I contacted PROTEK PRODUCTS asking if safe for animals and they recommend Royal Exterior Clear if you’re specifically looking for a clear sealant Royal Exterior Wood Finish - Clear - Protek Wood Stain


----------

